# Sunday Special - Drop-a-Letter



## luckytrim (Sep 9, 2018)

Sunday Special - Drop-a-Letter

Pretty simple - find the first word, then drop a letter and  use the remaining letters to form the next word...

1. First seven letter word:
One who disbelieves.
( a noun)
2. Second word of six letters:
To deviate from the usual streets when driving a  car.
( a noun)
3. Third word of five letters:
To travel a certain path.
( a noun)
4. Fourth word of four letters:
An overseas trip made by a sporting team.
( a noun)
5. Fifth word of three letters:
Not in
( an adverb)
6. New word of seven letters:
A person who catches animals.
( a noun)
7. Second word of six letters:
Musician from the Hood
a noun)
8. Third word of five letters:
Something you inscribe on.
( a noun)
9. Fourth word of four letters:
To harvest a crop of corn.
( a verb)
10. Fifth word of three letters:
A state of equality.
( a noun)
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Doubter
2. Detour
3. Route
4. Tour
5. Out
6. Trapper
7. Rapper
8. Paper
9. Reap
10. Par

If you need more trivia, come play ten Q’s daily with a group  of friends....
It’s a fun competition, and scores are tabulated to have a  Monthly Champ...

http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=58251


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 9, 2018)

I like this one because I was able to get them all.


----------

